# 2013/2014 recruiting



## Norris95 (26 Nov 2012)

Does anyone out there have any ideas, official or not, as to what the 2013/2014 recruiting will look like? Meaning which trades will be open, how many will be recruited, etc. As for me, I would like to enlist into; infantry, med tech, armoured, intelligence (officer or ncm), and pilot, in that order. I am currently 17, and finishing up my last few weekends on BMQ with the army reserves. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2012)

No one knows yet.  The CF is just entering the Annual Military Occupational Review (AMOR) process, where each trade is examined in terms of current and future health.  That information is consolidated, mapped against training capacity, and priorities are set to determine the intake, by occupation and entry plan.


----------



## Norris95 (26 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Any idea as to where/when I can find such information?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Nov 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there have any ideas, official or not, as to what the 2013/2014 recruiting will look like? Meaning which trades will be open, how many will be recruited, etc. As for me, I would like to enlist into; infantry, med tech, armoured, intelligence (officer or ncm), and pilot, in that order. I am currently 17, and finishing up my last few weekends on BMQ with the army reserves. Thanks to anyone that can help.



 :crystalball:

Too cloudy....


----------



## Norris95 (26 Nov 2012)

In my few months with the cf I have come to recognize that as a recurring theme. I guess I'll just check in every few months.


----------



## brihard (27 Nov 2012)

There is a projected Strategic Intake Plan for the next 3 or 4 years, but it's not a 'release to the public' bunch of numbers. Suffice to say most trades will be hiring, and few should be radically different from past years.


----------



## shogun506 (4 Dec 2012)

Might be interesting (or frustrating) to note that on Talentegg.ca, there are a variety of job postings from the Canadian Forces for select positions. Stupid thing is, when you click "apply", they direct you to the CF site that has no checkmarks under "accepting applications" for any trade, yet the job postings were made in November AFTER those checkmarks were removed. They all have a January deadline but it's safe to assume that is not the true deadline as previously they were listed on Talentegg with an Oct.30 deadline. Might as well try and contact someone about applying now just in case the trade you want is actually still open.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Dec 2012)

They burn up budget money like any other department of the government, you don't use it you lose it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Dec 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Might be interesting (or frustrating) to note that on Talentegg.ca, there are a variety of job postings from the Canadian Forces for select positions. Stupid thing is, when you click "apply", they direct you to the CF site that has no checkmarks under "accepting applications" for any trade, yet the job postings were made in November AFTER those checkmarks were removed. They all have a January deadline but it's safe to assume that is not the true deadline as previously they were listed on Talentegg with an Oct.30 deadline. Might as well try and contact someone about applying now just in case the trade you want is actually still open.



How does this Talentegg website gets its info?  Does the CF provide?  Do they have webcrawlers that go out looking for stuff that they then link to?  I have no idea, but I don't think you can point the finger towards the CF for content on some other website without knowing that websites info source, how they obtain, etc etc.

If I want to know the sales and specials at Sobey's, I look at the Sobey's website.   :2c:


----------



## shogun506 (5 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How does this Talentegg website gets its info?  Does the CF provide?  Do they have webcrawlers that go out looking for stuff that they then link to?  I have no idea, but I don't think you can point the finger towards the CF for content on some other website without knowing that websites info source, how they obtain, etc etc.
> 
> If I want to know the sales and specials at Sobey's, I look at the Sobey's website.   :2c:



I wouldn't put too much stock into it because it's not an official site but I only mention for a few reasons that would suggest active recruiting: it's on the "featured employers" section on the front of the site, I received a recruiting email about CF jobs a few weeks ago, they have a good deal of recruiting events listed on their page with solid dates and times (at least for reservists), and they only have 12 of the 31 officer jobs in the CF listed under jobs (which suggests it's not a 3rd party randomly grabbing listings from the CF site).

Like I said, I wouldn't think too much about that listing, I just came across it while browsing the site and thought I'd share.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How does this Talentegg website gets its info?  Does the CF provide?  Do they have webcrawlers that go out looking for stuff that they then link to?  I have no idea, but I don't think you can point the finger towards the CF for content on some other website without knowing that websites info source, how they obtain, etc etc.
> 
> If I want to know the sales and specials at Sobey's, I look at the Sobey's website.   :2c:



As a matter of fact, those advertisements fall into the realm of DGM (Director General Marketing) and yes they are "officially" sanctioned.  The only draw back....is that by the time these marketing campaigns get posted they are generally well out of touch with the reality of recruiting requirements.  :-(  The same pretty much goes for the Twitter postings as well.  Things that make you scratch your head and go "Hmmmmmm..."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Dec 2012)

Sounds like money well spent then.   ;D

Pstttt budget-cutting types...looks like there is another thing you can shave off for some added saving.


----------



## C.Anne (10 Dec 2012)

I also saw that the forces website no longer has any occupations that were marked as "accepting applications" however, I called my recruiter and he said not to put too much trust into the website as it is not maintained by them and if you want more accurate information, you should call your recruiting center. He also said the website refers to are for direct entry candidates ie: if your applying under a training plan, the occupation may not be closed. Apparently every entry method is different. (from what I've been told that is)


----------



## nick_the_guy (10 Dec 2012)

C.Anne said:
			
		

> I also saw that the forces website no longer has any occupations that were marked as "accepting applications" however, I called my recruiter and he said not to put too much trust into the website as it is not maintained by them and if you want more accurate information, you should call your recruiting center. He also said the website refers to are for direct entry candidates ie: if your applying under a training plan, the occupation may not be closed. Apparently every entry method is different. (from what I've been told that is)



I agree with C.Anne about going to a recruiting centre.  They will have a list of all of the trades and the number of positions opened. I think they said it's updated monthly. More over, the recruiter's list will have some details about the trades. For example, I noted that there was something like "trade qualified" on the list and they explained that although there were positions opened, they were only hiring people who already had the CF occupational training.


----------



## DAA (10 Dec 2012)

Don't put any stock into what you see on the website as it does not reflect "real time" requirments and the info is generic and not "plan" specific.  If you wait until positions open up to submit an application, then you are probably already too late...


----------

